# Where to stay in CA for 1 month?



## bornmw (Dec 22, 2010)

So, while waiting for our AU immigration officer to take our case we won the greencard lottery and received our US visas.

We plan to move to California b/c I'm an IT specialist.

We will need to find some temporary place to live in for about a month while looking for a job and a (more) permanent rental.

So my question is - are there any options other than a hotel (the lowest price we could find was about 3000$/month)?

Maybe something like summer houses that you could rent for one month?

Thanks!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Have you looked into extended stay hotels?


----------



## bornmw (Dec 22, 2010)

twostep said:


> Have you looked into extended stay hotels?


Nope, we were looking at _just_ hotels at sites like booking.com...
extendedstayhotels.com - that's what you mean I guess - will take a look - thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

bornmw said:


> Nope, we were looking at _just_ hotels at sites like booking.com...
> extendedstayhotels.com - that's what you mean I guess - will take a look - thanks!


The site you mention is just one of a number of long-stay hotels. (It happens to be one I use frequently when I'm in the States, which is how I recognized it.)

There are other chains that may have more or less what you're looking for.

Residence Inn is a Marriott chain that rents something close to a small apartment.

Other "suites hotels" offer more of a hotel room or suite with kitchenette facilities (which is often really all you need).

Google "suites hotels" and see what other chains you can come up with.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

bornmw said:


> So, while waiting for our AU immigration officer to take our case we won the greencard lottery and received our US visas.
> 
> We plan to move to California b/c I'm an IT specialist.
> 
> ...


California is a big place. Where are you looking for a job? I would have thought that would have some influence on where you look for temporary accommodation.


----------



## bornmw (Dec 22, 2010)

Crawford said:


> California is a big place. Where are you looking for a job? I would have thought that would have some influence on where you look for temporary accommodation.


I personally don't have any preference where to look for a job at, but as majority of IT jobs seem to be located in SF Bay Area it will be my primary target.

My temp location will need to be close to SSA and DMV offices (the first thing to do would be getting SSN and DL), preferably within walking distance. Also a playground for the kid would be great.

Currently I've got two options:

1. Getting a cheap hotel in SF like this one ($78/night) - I will hopefully be able to walk/commute to SSA/DMV and probably to the interviews from there. But reviews say walls are paper thin there - not good for a 1.5 y.o. kid.

2. Getting an even more cheap hotel in the wild (most of them are around SFO, San Mateo etc) (starting at $50/night) plus renting a car.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

I am curious - how did you come up with 30 days?


----------



## Pinkjellybean (Aug 5, 2011)

Sorry I don't know about California, although my hubby works in IT but his company is based in NYC  

Just curious, how do you intend on doing your driving test without a car? You said you needed to be able to walk there?!

Also the SSA and DMV are in the sh!t!3st of areas here and I wouldn't want to be staying anywhere near them. but of course that could be just this area 

All the best with the move 

Vicki


----------



## bornmw (Dec 22, 2010)

Pinkjellybean said:


> Just curious, how do you intend on doing your driving test without a car?


For my driving test I will rent one. Or, if everything goes well will buy one.



Pinkjellybean said:


> Also the SSA and DMV are in the sh!t!3st of areas here and I wouldn't want to be staying anywhere near them.


Thanks for the info, will reconsider my plan then


----------



## bornmw (Dec 22, 2010)

twostep said:


> I am curious - how did you come up with 30 days?


that's b/c If I can't get an SSN, DL, job, apt, and buy a car in 30 days then I'm a hopeless loser.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

bornmw said:


> that's b/c If I can't get an SSN, DL, job, apt, and buy a car in 30 days then I'm a hopeless loser.


Nothing like some positive attitude. Remember - it takes about two weeks for your information to make it from immigration to the Social Security system. If you apply for your SS# before the circle is completed you are very likely recreating the wheel and causing delays. SS#, car, apt, DL - no problem. Job - unless you have something already lined up it sounds rather unreasonable. Just standard proceedures after an offer is extended can take time. I would hate to be the one to run your background checks and references. But - one never knows. Good luck to you!!!


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

When we first arrived in the US, we stayed at InTown Suites. It's a group of long-stay motels. Not the poshest, but under $200 a week, including kitchen area, free we-fi, and all the basics.
We found a property to buy and closed on it within a month. Of course, it was easier for me, my husband was a US expat, returning to the US.
We hired a small car, and found a decent used car on Craigslist, within 2 weeks of arriving.
The one thing you'll probably find difficult is finding a job. Unemployment statistics are sky-high right now....We were lucky, we didn't need a job
I think a month is unrealistic to find work these days. Especially if you're going to see yourself as a 'hopeless loser' if you don't succeed immediately.
I wish you every success in your new life.


----------



## bornmw (Dec 22, 2010)

mamasue said:


> When we first arrived in the US, we stayed at InTown Suites. It's a group of long-stay motels. Not the poshest, but under $200 a week, including kitchen area, free we-fi, and all the basics.


That's exactly what we're looking for, will take look at it thanks!



mamasue said:


> I think a month is unrealistic to find work these days. Especially if you're going to see yourself as a 'hopeless loser' if you don't succeed immediately.


It took two of my colleagues two-three months to find decent jobs in Melbourne this fall. Something tells me that in CA it should take much less. Will keep my fingers crossed though


----------



## bornmw (Dec 22, 2010)

twostep said:


> Remember - it takes about two weeks for your information to make it from immigration to the Social Security system. If you apply for your SS# before the circle is completed you are very likely recreating the wheel and causing delays.


I've read about some people going to SSA office just a few days after arrival and SSA was able to give them their numbers (not the paper itsef but just the number - to get a DL in CA you just need to know your number). I plan to spend some days in NYC/Boston before going to CA so I'm sure I'll be able to get my number as soon as I'm there.



twostep said:


> Job - unless you have something already lined up it sounds rather unreasonable. Just standard proceedures after an offer is extended can take time. I would hate to be the one to run your background checks and references. But - one never knows. Good luck to you!!!


That's an interesting point, probably I should try to start searching before I go there. In case of AU noone even considers a remote interview - visiting HR agency in person is almost mandatory. This must be different for US.
Concerning my background - you would love to check it  it's been checked for numerous times by US companies and their clients that I've been working for in the past >10 years.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

bornmw said:


> I've read about some people going to SSA office just a few days after arrival and SSA was able to give them their numbers (not the paper itsef but just the number - to get a DL in CA you just need to know your number). I plan to spend some days in NYC/Boston before going to CA so I'm sure I'll be able to get my number as soon as I'm there..


YoYo





bornmw said:


> That's an interesting point, probably I should try to start searching before I go there. In case of AU noone even considers a remote interview - visiting HR agency in person is almost mandatory. This must be different for US.
> Concerning my background - you would love to check it  it's been checked for numerous times by US companies and their clients that I've been working for in the past >10 years.


Rest assured - it will be checked and rechecked. Phone and web cam interviews are standard. I run potential candidates through at least three before basic assessment testing and then two more plus academic technical evaluation prior to potential f/f interviews. You will see HR when you go through new employee orientation.


----------



## Mmisiek (Dec 4, 2011)

From my personal experience as newbie to USA (California) the most stressful and time consuming is looking for apartment. Because you don't have a credit history in US it will be difficult to lease property. The marked is very difficult here and for each place there is a number of local people competing.
So be ready to pay double or triple deposit. Take from home country all documents about your mortgage and credit history.
The SSN I got very fast (one week), according to regulations it should be 10 days but my colleagues are waiting much longer.
I did not made DL yet as I am using one from Poland. If you are on GC you need to apply in 10 days and as I understand this is fast process.
I don't have idea about job I suppose it depends what are you looking for and how much you want to make.
Be aware that CA is most expensive state in USA so cost of living specially in Bay Area (SF) are very high.


----------



## electricengine (Dec 6, 2011)

Try craigslist (The SF area IT market is great for employees right now; sfbay.craigslist.org). For a short-term arrangement, your best bet is to rent a room in a house. If you're doing it for just a month, you won't have to worry about credit history, etc as long as you pay up front. Also, you'll get a chance to meet people in your new home.



bornmw said:


> So, while waiting for our AU immigration officer to take our case we won the greencard lottery and received our US visas.
> 
> We plan to move to California b/c I'm an IT specialist.
> 
> ...


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Mmisiek said:


> From my personal experience as newbie to USA (California) the most stressful and time consuming is looking for apartment. Because you don't have a credit history in US it will be difficult to lease property. The marked is very difficult here and for each place there is a number of local people competing.
> So be ready to pay double or triple deposit. Take from home country all documents about your mortgage and credit history.
> The SSN I got very fast (one week), according to regulations it should be 10 days but my colleagues are waiting much longer.
> I did not made DL yet as I am using one from Poland. If you are on GC you need to apply in 10 days and as I understand this is fast process.
> ...


Unless you are in CA on a tourist visa or WVP you are considered a resident and required to obtain a CA DL. It has nothing to do with GC. It can get expensive if you get pulled over or (knock on wood) have a wreck.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

twostep said:


> Unless you are in CA on a tourist visa or WVP you are considered a resident and required to obtain a CA DL. It has nothing to do with GC. It can get expensive if you get pulled over or (knock on wood) have a wreck.



Correct .... once you are resident in CA (nothing to do with being a Green Card Holder) then you need to get your CA Driving Licence in *10 days*.

Often this is nigh impossible to do, what with waiting times at DMV to take tests, however you are legally required to apply to get your licence within the 10 day period.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

I have worked many years in the San Francisco Bay area as a Software Design consultant. The place you want to go is Silicon Valley which is metro San Jose CA. You don't want to stay in San Francisco. We have stayed in corporate apartments in Los Gatos CA and Sunnyvale. Sunnyvale is right in the heart of the high tech companies in Silicon Valley.

We lived for a year at the St. Francis Arms which is a corporate apartment in Sunnyvale. A corporate apartment is a fully furnished apartment including all dishes, etc. and includes all utilities. You don't need to take anything. You can stay for a day, week, month, or whatever. We had a 1 BR apartment. The St. Francis Arms is very nice and I strongly recommend it. They have a nice pool, covered parking and free breakfast every morning. It is very close ( walking distance ) to a supermarket, restaurants, etc.

St. Francis Arms Apartments - Home

Silicon Valley is booming right now with a lot of jobs for software/hardware engineers. It is a great place to live. I have worked and lived all over the country and the San Jose area is my favorite to work. The cost of living is high but the salaries more than offset that.


----------

